# cricket phylum



## Riley (Aug 25, 2007)

for this assignment im going in science, ive gotta choose an invertebrate and write about it. I've chosen the cricket.
does anyone know what phylum the cricket is under:??
thanks


----------



## bouncn (Aug 25, 2007)

insectius jumpius.

sorry.


----------



## Riley (Aug 25, 2007)

cool thanks!


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 25, 2007)

*Phylum*, Arthropoda; *Class*, Insecta; *Order*, Orthoptera


----------



## Riley (Aug 25, 2007)

is that (the cricket phylum) the scientific name? or is Acheta domesticus the scientific name?


confusing...


----------



## bouncn (Aug 25, 2007)

White Wolf said:


> *Phylum*, Arthropoda; *Class*, Insecta; *Order*, Orthoptera



that's what i meant


----------



## Riley (Aug 25, 2007)

oooooooooo. i get it. so the phylum is the class and order..
thanks again white wolf and bouncn


----------



## bouncn (Aug 25, 2007)

that's ok dude, white wolf did his part too...


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 25, 2007)

bouncn said:


> that's ok dude, white wolf did his part too...


 
No worries, your welcome....ohh and i'm female :lol:


----------



## eladidare (Aug 25, 2007)

bouncn said:


> insectius jumpius.
> 
> sorry.


 
quality!


----------



## bouncn (Aug 25, 2007)

Oops sorry Miss White Wolf...

oh and eladidare - I go round making up sciencey sounding names for everything. You ought to give it a go.


----------



## hornet (Aug 26, 2007)

Riley said:


> oooooooooo. i get it. so the phylum is the class and order..
> thanks again white wolf and bouncn



no, not really. The pyhlum is right at the top, then in the phylum you have many classes. In the chosen class you have many orders.


----------



## jack (Aug 26, 2007)

heres how it works (at a highschool science level of info/interpretation):
all animals are in a Kingdom called Animalia.
This Kingdom is split into different Phyla (plural) one of which is Athropoda (which refers to jointed legs)
The Phylum Arthropoda is split into different Classes, one of which contains Insects (other classes of arthropods being those of spiders, scorpions and crabs.. all jointed legs see?)...
The Class Insecta is then divided into Orders, one of which is Orthoptera containing crickets (other orders include Lepidoptera- butterflies and Coleoptera-beetles)... and as an aside, the P in these names is silent, meaning Orthoptera is pronounced Ortho tera...
anyway, the Order Orthoptera is then split into Families...
and then Families are further split to a Genus level... and the Genus will contain individual species within it..
the Binomial name is the Genus of an organism followed by it's specific name...
so to finally answer your question, the cricket is in Phylum Arthropoda!


----------



## hornet (Aug 26, 2007)

......NERD!!!!!! not that its a bad thing tho


----------



## jack (Aug 26, 2007)

I am a nerd!..


----------



## hornet (Aug 26, 2007)

i wish i payed more attention in senior biology insted of sleeping. Altho i did pay attention to the genetics section.


----------



## Malley (Aug 26, 2007)

jack said:


> ... and as an aside, the P in these names is silent, meaning Orthoptera is pronounced Ortho tera...



I don't think any of my entomology lecturers have ever pronounced the orders with the p as silent...


----------



## Riley (Aug 26, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## Riley (Aug 26, 2007)

on http://bugguide.net/node/view/31207 in the classification it has stuff like jack said.


----------



## jack (Aug 26, 2007)

if your entomology lecturers pronounced the p then they perhaps don't know their ancient greek so well!
the ptera part of the name refers to the wings of an insect....
for example malley, your lecturers undoubtably mentioned Diptera (the flies) who have two (di-) wings (ptera)...
perhaps they mentioned hymenoptera, membraneous (hymen-) wings (ptera)...
if you still don't believe that the p is silent, then how do you pronounce the name of these ancient reptiles, the pterasaurs? (wing lizard) or pteradactyls (wing finger)?


----------



## Malley (Aug 26, 2007)

jack said:


> if your entomology lecturers pronounced the p then they perhaps don't know their ancient greek so well!
> the ptera part of the name refers to the wings of an insect....
> for example malley, your lecturers undoubtably mentioned Diptera (the flies) who have two (di-) wings (ptera)...
> perhaps they mentioned hymenoptera, membraneous (hymen-) wings (ptera)...
> if you still don't believe that the p is silent, then how do you pronounce the name of these ancient reptiles, the pterasaurs? (wing lizard) or pteradactyls (wing finger)?


I'm well aware of the greek derivation of the names of each order and their meanings, but does it necessarily mean that the word for wing in greek has to be pronounced the same way when it has another derivation in front of it, as it is when it's on its own? I'm sure there are examples in the english language where words are pronounced differently when this happens.

The entomology courses that I have taken have mostly been non-contact unfortunately as there aren't enough students at my uni to hold lectures and pracs... I did however have lectures and practicals for one of my subjects, and the coordinator never pronounced the p as silent. So you would pronounce the orders Psocoptera as Psoco-tera? Thysanoptera as Thysano-tera? Hymenoptera as Hymeno-tera?

I realise the two dinosaur examples are pronounced with the p as silent, can you recall any "more common" known examples where -ptera is the suffix?


----------



## Malley (Aug 26, 2007)

If you consider www.dictionary.com a worthy reference, then it also agrees with my opinion that the "p" in each order is pronounced...


----------



## jack (Aug 26, 2007)

well i guess its a case of you say tom ay to and i say tom ar to... 
or should that be "you say ptomato and i say tomato"!!


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Aug 26, 2007)

ptomato :lol: i was taught the pronunciation of ptera was with a silent p


----------



## Hickson (Aug 29, 2007)

Ptera does have a silent p, but I have never heard anyone pronounce the p as silent in any name where -ptera is a suffix. That goes for entomologists, etymologists and mammalogists. 

However, Jack is quite correct in what he says.



Hix


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 29, 2007)

jack said:


> heres how it works (at a highschool science level of info/interpretation):
> all animals are in a Kingdom called Animalia.
> This Kingdom is split into different Phyla (plural) one of which is Athropoda (which refers to jointed legs)
> The Phylum Arthropoda is split into different Classes, one of which contains Insects (other classes of arthropods being those of spiders, scorpions and crabs.. all jointed legs see?)...
> ...



Very impressive Jack, although I'll need to read it through a dozen times to get the gist of it!


----------

